# craftmans fair



## lvstealth (Jul 19, 2017)

tomorrow i get to go to the Gatlinburgh Craftmans Fair!

they have lots of things, lots of wooden crafts and things. but this year, i am going to see the woodturning demonstration, i am excited! i have never seen turning! i will take pictures! i am going to try and time things so i can see the carving demonstration and the lady who uses a chainsaw to "carve". i also like the glass blowing, but i am excited this year because of the Wood stuff! and the turning seems VERY cool! (i might have to save my pennies and get a lathe! hahaha)

smiling,
Mandy

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 19, 2017)

Sounds like a great event! Take advantage of every moment there! Chuck


----------



## lvstealth (Jul 19, 2017)

i am really excited to go! my brother just got a lathe, and we want to see the demo, he hasnt even turned it on, because neither of us know anything about it. it was used, but still good. 

i go tomorrow, spend the night there, so i will have two days to look! i am mostly in bed by midnight, but i am just too excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2017)

Very cool Lisa! I can tell you I went to a turning event several years ago just to meet up with some of the guys from here. I didn't have a lathe, didn't really have an interest in turning. After That, decided I had to get one soon! Enjoy yourself, see as many different things as possible! Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 19, 2017)

Sounds like it will be a great time! Take lots of pictures.


----------



## CWS (Jul 19, 2017)

Beware of the vortex. Once your in, there is no way out.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## cabomhn (Jul 19, 2017)

CWS said:


> Beware of the vortex. Once your in, there is no way out.



So true, when I first started turning in college and found this site, before I knew it I was $400 deep in turning stock and bowl blanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2017)

cabomhn said:


> So true, when I first started turning in college and found this site, before I knew it I was $400 deep in turning stock and bowl blanks



You got off cheap....

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Jul 19, 2017)

Tony said:


> You got off cheap....


I'm sure he's not reached the bottom yet. There is only one way to get out of the Vortex.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 20, 2017)

She's already in the vortex and she hasn't turned anything yet! Soon as she figures out those 2x4s underneath pallets make good turning wood, it's all over!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## lvstealth (Jul 22, 2017)

it was GREAT!! the demos were awesome! 

no pictures though, they said no pics there at all. i think the craftsmen are concerned they might copy their crafts.

but i had my brother go by this exotic wood warehouse called Jeffrey's and i got some things to work with!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 22, 2017)

Oh your gonna have a dandy time ! ol @CWS got me into turning and Woodbarter , the work these fellas and gals do will just make your head spin ! ....... Ah-ha.....that must be the vortex they speak of......
And turning , one of the best fittness programs going ! There's not a Fitbit made ( that I know of ) that can count the steps of chasing things around the shop or being chased ! 
Know what I'm say'n......... 
Enjoy and wear fast shoes !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 22, 2017)

lvstealth said:


> it was GREAT!! the demos were awesome!
> 
> no pictures though, they said no pics there at all. i think the craftsmen are concerned they might copy their crafts.
> 
> but i had my brother go by this exotic wood warehouse called Jeffrey's and i got some things to work with!



Just so you know, * Jeffery's* carries a lot of woods, and some great looking woods, but they are a third hand dealer. I was interested in many exotic woods they had, but they could not tell me anything beyond the name they had listed. Some woods they knew the continent or even the country, but as for botanical name, for most they had no clue. Cindy gets worked up if you ask botanical questions so avoid such. Enjoy your new finds...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

